# 3 gallon betta tank



## candice&jeff (Jun 17, 2009)

Questions!!
1. Can some one direct me to some good reading? Or good threads?
2. Lighting?? I'm clueless as to what I need here.....
3. Fertilizers?? Again clueless....:icon_redf
4. Please tell me what you all think about my plan!! Suggestions, advice,....

Thanks Everyone!!


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

Er...I thought I posted. Anyway, what I had said was that I'd avoid dwarf hairgrass, I've never had anything but trouble with it. 

I like the look of the tank itself.


----------



## crimsonbull57 (Jan 7, 2009)

welcome to the forum,
here is some good things to read up on 
http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=49718
http://www.plantgeek.net/article_viewer.php?id=17

I can't really speak for lighting or ferts. 
Just start slow and work your way up, have a plan on how you want your tank to look and don't rush things...well thats my 2cents 
good luck

-Crim


----------



## candice&jeff (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks for the tip Phoenix-Cry, by the way I love your art!!  I've already ordered the Dwarf HG, so I guess I'll try my luck.

CB57 thanks for the reading and advice!!


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm with Phoenix-cry. You picked a good selection of low light plants, with the exception of the hairgrass, which prefers higher light. I have a 2.5 gallon tank myself (shrimp tank, not betta tank, but close enough), and I just use a desklamp over it. Easy, efficient, and cheap. 

I'd go with the java fern, moss, and marsilea and maybe throw some floating plants on top to make the beta a little happier. For tall growing plants, you can go with some needle-leaf or narrow-leaf java fern, or just use some driftwood and tie moss to it for height. That will keep your 3 gallon very low maintenance. I wouldnt even dose the tank with any ferts as long as your lighting is reasonably low.


----------



## candice&jeff (Jun 17, 2009)

FrostyNYC said:


> I'm with Phoenix-cry. You picked a good selection of low light plants, with the exception of the hairgrass, which prefers higher light. I have a 2.5 gallon tank myself (shrimp tank, not betta tank, but close enough), and I just use a desklamp over it. Easy, efficient, and cheap.
> 
> I'd go with the java fern, moss, and marsilea and maybe throw some floating plants on top to make the beta a little happier. For tall growing plants, you can go with some needle-leaf or narrow-leaf java fern, or just use some driftwood and tie moss to it for height. That will keep your 3 gallon very low maintenance. I wouldnt even dose the tank with any ferts as long as your lighting is reasonably low.


 
What type of light bulb would you suggest for the desklamp? I'm so glad I did ok on getting low-light plants, and no ferts!! Even better lol!


----------



## candice&jeff (Jun 17, 2009)

Hello again everyone, I was hoping you all could give me a little more advise on lighting, I still fell unsure about what to get. Anyway, I found this led light http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=20413 and wanted to see if you all thought it would be ok it's 7watts witch would give me 2.34 watts per gallon.

I thought these (led lights) were only used for nocturnal lighting?? I currently have a led light on the tank (it's about half the size of the one I'm looking at) and it's not very bright, but I thought I would ask you all anyway, and see what your thoughts were.

Thanks again everyone!!


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

When you start getting into higher watts per gallon the light is no longer the limiting factor so to have high light by no extra CO2 will just produce algae. 7 watts would be good for a low light tank with no extra CO2. I've never used LED, but I know people around here have.

And even though you've ordered the hairgrass...I might just not bother with it, it makes a horriable mess when it dies. 

Good luck!


Glad you like the art!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

By the way, Tiger Barbs, Plecos, and Pictus Catfish grow too big for a 10 gallon


----------



## candice&jeff (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks for the tip Ph. Sky, I think I'll take you advice. roud:

I know the fish in my 10 gallon will out grow it, the 10 gallon was my first tank ever. I've done a ton of research since then. I had no idea when I bought them. Right now they are all happy and healthy.  We're planning to get a 29 gallon soon to move them to, we also plan to up the number of tiger barbs to at least 9. 

I know the pleco is going to get to big for that also, so we plan to give him to a friend of ours with a 55 gallon. We might also give him the glo-fish danios if sticks to his plan for a school of them in his tank.

Thanks everyone roud:


----------



## candice&jeff (Jun 17, 2009)

Just another update, I went out and bought a clamp on desk lamp today, I also bought a 9watt (40watt equiv.) 5500K compact floresent daylight bulb. So I figure 3 watts per gallon. Do you all think I will need to ferts with this lighting? If s owhat do you suggest? Florish? Sorry for all the questions I'm a noob. lol.


----------



## bmxman37 (Jan 23, 2009)

hey, looks like your off to a good start. that plants i shipped you were grown with 2 23watt 6500k cfl's and clip on lamps from walmart and their $10 filter with a diy co2 drilled in, i never used any ferts,, just a little excel , and the tank grew insane.. also i threw in some ludwiga that stuff gets pretty tall... good background plant imop.. good luck!!!


----------



## equi_design (May 6, 2009)

I'm of the opinion that you should wait until your tank establishes before you start dosing Excel & ferts. Just keep an eye on your plants. They'll tell you. Typically for me, it's about 2 months in before I start dosing my nano-betta tanks (I have a 3gal, 2 2gals, and a 6.6gal Betta tanks). I use clip on lights on most of them with 14W CFL spirals. I know they aren't the best lights for plants, but I'm not after super high-growth. Just happiness. 

Good luck and post pictures when you can!


----------



## candice&jeff (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks for the responses!! I should get the plants today I'll post pics once I get done scaping.


----------



## dindin (Mar 4, 2009)

equi_design said:


> I'm of the opinion that you should wait until your tank establishes before you start dosing Excel & ferts. Just keep an eye on your plants. They'll tell you. Typically for me, it's about 2 months in before I start dosing my nano-betta tanks (I have a 3gal, 2 2gals, and a 6.6gal Betta tanks).


x2. I have several betta tanks too. Light levels vary from low to high, and I only dose when I remember to (which isn't often!)  They don't need heavy growth like bigger tanks.


----------



## candice&jeff (Jun 17, 2009)

*update...(56K)*

Hello again everyone!! Sorry it's been so long since I've updated, I've been super busy. I haven't ordered the filter, heater, or driftwood yet, but I'm hoping to ASAP. I did order another begginer plant package from another member, thanks Eleontie!! I should get it in the mail in a couple days. 
Anyway, the plants have shown alot of growth. Do you all think DIY CO2 would be benificial to my tank? I'm also thinking about ordering a bottle of florish, or is there something you all recomend more? 


Here's some pics.































































P.S. Phonix-sky I went ahead and put the Dwarf Hairgrass in.:icon_redf It was a pretty small portion. If it melts on me you can give me a nice long "I told you so" lol.


----------



## candice&jeff (Jun 17, 2009)

Also, I wanted to add that I got a timer for my light, I have it set from 10AM thru 9PM.

Please let me know what you all think good and bad. roud:
Thanks,
Candice


----------



## Strick (Apr 6, 2009)

Tank looks great. I'll bet that's one happy betta!

I think your photoperiod is too long, however. You're going to have algae problems, especially while you're not running CO2.


----------



## candice&jeff (Jun 17, 2009)

How many hours do you recommend?


----------



## candice&jeff (Jun 17, 2009)

Just another update, we got another plant package over the weekend. We've put an Anubias Nana plant in the tank and attached it to a piece of petrified wood. I'll post pictures soon. :icon_smil

I aslo got some riccia fluitans in the package, would it be ok to tie it down on the pertified wood?

We've also shortened the photo-period by 1 hour, its now on from 11AM to 9PM.


----------



## Strick (Apr 6, 2009)

I would have suggested 8 or 9...

And, yeah, you can tie riccia to the driftwod. That'd probably turn out very nice.


----------



## candice&jeff (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks Strick! I'll post a picture tomarrow after I've attached the R. Fluitans. I'll also shorten the photo-period to 9 hours.
:icon_smil


----------



## candice&jeff (Jun 17, 2009)

Here's some pictures of the tank now that we've added the Anubias Nana and Riccia Fluitans. (The last picture is before we added the R. Fluitans)

I know the A. Nana is hidden behind the filter but we're planning to get a small HOB to repace that ugly interal filter.

Please tell us what you think!!

Thanks,
Candice & Jeff:biggrin:


----------



## panther685 (Jul 27, 2009)

*filter?*

I have this exact tank.

I had put a beta in there but he died because the PH was way too high. it was off the charts.

I have got the PH down now but I noticed that my beta was having trouble swimming with the filter (same one as in the pic). Is your beta having the same problem?


----------



## psybock (Jan 12, 2007)

Bettas with long flowy fins can't handle the current very well. Crowntails don't quite have the finnage due to the fins just being rays and not massive webbing between them. Short finned bettas don't have as much of a problem with current. However, also realize that for the most part, betta splendens are made for calmer water. You can make a baffle like this, http://www.petfish.net/articles/Do-It-Yourself/currentkill.php and use it to cut down on the flow so it's not so much...


----------



## candice&jeff (Jun 17, 2009)

Our betta seems to like the flow in the tank. I have noticed when he wants to relax he will get behind the little java fern and use it to hold him in one spot, like he is being pulled against it from the flow. When we first got him he was in a 1 gallon with no flow, he seems much much happier now. :smile:

Here's a pic of our betta "relaxing."


----------



## candice&jeff (Jun 17, 2009)

Just an update:smile:, we added a few floaters and moved the anibias. I did notice a small amount of hair algea last week, I pulled it out. Also, algea broke out yesterday, I'm not sure what kind it is. It's stuck firmly to the acrillic. You can kind of see it in the pictures, it's on the front, the cloudy lookin stuff and on the filter. It just kind of looks like steam on the glass? Thats the best way I can describe it. I'm not to worried about it. Should I be, or do you all think it will eventually go away?

Anyway here's some pic's:


----------



## candice&jeff (Jun 17, 2009)

It's been awhile since I've posted an update, so here it is. 

*ALGEA OUTBREAK! lol.* 

I had a very bad outbreak of hair algea, it covered the whole tank! So I took everything down and gave it a cleaning and bit of a makeover. I'll try to get some pics up soon. It now only has java fern, anarchis and riccia.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Did you ever start dosing on this tank?

I think you need a carbon source and balanced ferts to keep up with all that light. Excel is also good against hair algae.


----------



## candice&jeff (Jun 17, 2009)

I've been giving it 3 drops of excel every other day. 

What would you suggest as far as dosing?

Thanks


----------

